# Going on Anniversary Vacation!



## pops6927 (Apr 1, 2012)

Last year my two sons booked a 7-day cruise on the newest Carnival Ship, and it's biggest ever built, "The Magic", a brand new ship, and

on its maiden US voyage (it's been in Europe doing sea trials and test cruises).  Our sons paid for our passage also as it is our 40th anniversary one day after the commencement of the cruise!  Also, with them going and other relatives, it will be a party of 15 on it!  The cruise will be from April 22, Sunday, through April 29, the following Sunday, docking at 8am; our anniversary is April 23!  Being out to sea, I won't have internet connection (not taking anything either, no notepad or laptop, lol!) so I won't be available for comment either.  But, I'll return with pix!  Wish y'all could come too!








Home Ports:  *Galveston, TX*

Cruises to:  *Caribbean*

[h3] [/h3]
3690PASSENGER CAPACITY
1367ONBOARD CREW
1004LENGTH IN FEET
24HOURS OF FUN A DAY
We knew exactly what we were doing when we named her Carnival Magic… and we’re sure you’ll agree.

At 1,004 feet, this amazing ship continued the _Dream_  class tradition of large-scale bow-to-stern fun including food and entertainment space Ocean Plaza, the splashy stylings of Carnival WaterWorks, and The Lanai, a convenient and scenic half-mile outdoor wraparound promenade deck.

Carnival Magic didn’t stop there; she also introduced the world to all-new ways to have a good time onboard, and proves it with the outdoor fitness-and-fun of SportSquare, featuring the world’s first ropes course at sea. Cucina del Capitano serves up Italian favorites fit for a captain. And who can forget the RedFrog Pub, with its laid back, not-a-worry-to-be-found atmosphere… plus its exclusive, tasty, not-a-drop-to-be-found (on land, that is) beer, ThirstyFrog Red.

We sent Carnival Magic to amazing destinations, beginning with a season in Europe and now, sailing from her home port of Galveston, to some of the best destinations the Caribbean has to offer.


----------



## solaryellow (Apr 1, 2012)

Sounds like you are going to have a great time Pops!


----------



## shoneyboy (Apr 1, 2012)

Have fun Pops and don't eat too much !!!!!!!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 1, 2012)

Have fun and Happy 40Th!...JJ


----------



## michael ark (Apr 1, 2012)

Have fun on your trip. Me and my wife were looking at a river cruise on the rine through viking cruises.


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 1, 2012)

Have a great time Pops and Happy Anniversary


----------



## alelover (Apr 2, 2012)

Have a great time. Congrats on the anniversary.


----------



## frosty (Apr 2, 2012)

Happy Anniversary Pops!  Enjoy the trip and a well deserved vacation.


----------



## jrod62 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hapy 40th Anniversary :yahoo:
have a great time on your cruise Pops !!!!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Apr 2, 2012)

Happy 40th. Pops , we'll be eagerly watching for your Q-view . Now keep the camera pointed the right way 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  .

Have fun and we Love ya , so come back , too easy to say this is nice , think I'll stay   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## daveomak (Apr 2, 2012)

Pops and family.... Congrats  on the 40th.....  Have fun and eat healthy....   Dave


----------



## africanmeat (Apr 2, 2012)

Congrats    wow 40 years


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 21, 2012)

Well, we're finishing our packing and leaving early in the morning!  Y'all have fun and fill them smokers!  Going to be looking for some roasted pig on some island!  And, if the tub sinks, I'll still see ya in one place or another, lol!  Bon Voyage!


----------



## jp61 (Apr 22, 2012)

Congrats to you guys on your 40th Pops! With today's society it seems that a 40th wedding anniversary will be a rare occasion in the future. Have a great time and we'll hear from you soon!


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 29, 2012)

We're back!  Apparently i have to start from scratch; I was up to 8 wpm but after 8 days, back down to 1, lol!  

This is The Magic docked in Cozumel:







Definitely had a great time, had 2 alcoholic drinks the whole time; a beer in Jamaica and a Bailey's Irish cream and reg cream at the last Steakhouse Dinner (had a NY Strip and Prime Rib - absolutely delicious!).  Ate pretty smart, I did indulge on fruits, but a lot better than pastries.  The bacon was crappy and the little link sausages were hard as nails (sheep casing wise).  But, they had a salad bar that was amazing, you'd pick out your greens and toppings, they'd mix it all for you and add dressings, etc; just delicious!  The NY Strip was 2" thick and perfectly medium rare with a 2,000° flash crust that was amazing in a hi-temp furnace oven!

Will write more, hand is pooped already!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Apr 29, 2012)

Very cool!
I'm happy to hear that you had a great time!
I'm not sure how i would react to not being able to see land! :icon_eek: LOL

~Martin :biggrin:


----------



## jrod62 (Apr 29, 2012)

Glad you had a great time !!!!!

good to have you back on SMF


----------



## whittling chip (Apr 29, 2012)

Welcome back Pops. Glad you had a great time.

WC


----------



## jp61 (Apr 29, 2012)

Welcome back Pops!


----------



## daveomak (Apr 29, 2012)

Welcome back Pops.....  We missed you.....


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 29, 2012)

On the way back we took the time to stop at Woody's Smokehouse I 45 Exit 164 north:

http://www.woodys-smokehouse.com/

Camera died but I did get a card:








They advertise "Best Jerky in the World!" and, after sampling it, I will admit it was good!  Check out their website above.

We ate there, had ribs, chicken, sausages, and brisket and they were all good.  The ribs were full cut including the briskets and were very tasty and a great smoke ring and good tug but tender.  Sausage was a smoked german pork sausage that was very tasty, and mom got a jar of watermelon rind pickles too... used to make those a long time ago... love 'em!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 29, 2012)

Welcome back...You get no appreciation for the Size of the Ship until you see it with the tiny people for perspective...JJ


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 29, 2012)

What were the flavorings in the Sausage?...JJ


----------



## ironhorse07 (Apr 29, 2012)

welcome back! glad you had a good time.


----------



## mdboatbum (Apr 30, 2012)

Welcome back and a most Happy Anniversary to you and the Mrs!! Sounds like an amazing thing your family did for you. You truly are blessed. I'm glad the voyage was a success. I was a little concerned,  this being the maiden voyage of the newest, most advanced ship of it's kind etc..., leaving port roughly 100 years (give or take a week or 2)  after the maiden voyage of another ship billed as the newest and most advanced ship of it's kind. The first one didn't go quite as well as your voyage :)


----------

